# rute selber bauen/bauen lassen



## danny.circle (8. Februar 2010)

glaubt ihr,dass es sich lohnt,eine rute selber zu bauen,bzw bauen zu lassen? und wieviel muss man da für was gutes einplanen?200€?300€?
ich würde so 70 bis 90 +/-0 gramm bevorzugen.bringt das was? was wären eure vorschläge?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Es kommt drauf an was du mit der Rute machen willst? Schau mal hier rein...

http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/index.php


----------



## Blob75 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Also Ich habe nur für mich speziell Gebaute Rusten also meine3 Karpfenruten lagen so bei 600 Euro das Stück,das war aber auch Maßarbeit..Armlänge etc...lohnen  tut sich das schon wenn man das passende Kleingeld hat.....aich habe mal Test mit meinen und eben Ruten von der Stange gemacht..wobei es auch Super andere Ruten gibt...ich mag es nur eben wenn es nach meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst wird |wavey:


----------



## Breamhunter (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Moin, kannst dich ja mal hier oder hier duchlesen. Ich habe mir letztens die CTS-EST 2,70 m 30-75gr. selber aufgebaut. Für Gummis bis 12 cm mit max. 20 gr. Köppen. Roundabout 200 Euronen abgedrückt. Beim Bauen lassen mußt Du ca. 100 Euro`s drauflegen. Damit`s nicht langweilig wird hier nochmal ein CTS-Tread. 
Aber bei diesem Thema gibts wahrscheinlich genausoviel Meinungen wie es Blanks gibt :m


----------



## danny.circle (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

würde sie zum jerken verwenden,max 200€.
bin allerdings nich so begabt bei so was, würde also wahrscheinlich nich so toll aussehen...
welchen blank würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## danny.circle (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

was haltet ihr von dem? http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Blank%20RX%207%20%203-teilig%20Rainshadow-4639/
würde den in 20-100 nehmen


----------



## KHof (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Normalerweise würd ich sagen: Guck dir den erst an. Aber ich denk schon daß der passt.
Beherrsch dich mit den anderen Teilen, dann hast du eine Individualrute für unter 150 €. (Und ein beherrschbares Projekt.)

Klaus


----------



## danny.circle (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

hab tolle ringe entdeckt, fuji sicc lcsg,sin aber arsc* teuer... welche empfehlt ihr?


----------



## KHof (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Moin!

Such mal nach Slim sic Ringen (tackle24.de). Alternativ reichen auch Alconite oder Hardloyringe für ein solches Vorhaben. Bei Spitzenring solltest du vielleicht etwas mehr ausgeben.
Du kannst auch 130 Euros für die Ringe ausgeben...

Klaus


----------



## williwurm (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

|kopfkrat  moin moin|kopfkrat wen man das kann dan solte man es auch machen :mich baue meine auch selber :vik: mfg willi


----------



## danny.circle (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

passt der zu dem blank?http://server3.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0875106222229078&AnbieterID=10136


----------



## Zepfi (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Also ich hab mir von nem Freund ne Jerkrute bauen lassen und wir sind beim Material auf 150 Euro gekommen. Blank war von Sportex dann noch SIC Ringe schöner Kork und Halter etc. Wenn du die von jemanden bauen lässt kannst du noch ca. 20-50 Euro pro Stunde Arbeitszeit bezahlen und je nach Rute braucht ein guter Rutenbauer schon mal 4 Stunden(ohne Lacktrocknen...wird ja nicht mitberechnet). Natürlich sind nach oben keine Grenzen gesetzt was den Preis angeht...Desingnerrollenhalter...Blänks spezieller Hersteller...Lackierung....vergoldete Ringe dann kannst auch mal für ne Rute 1000Euro hinblättern.

Also ich muss echt sagen ich bin von dem Teil begeistert weil es eben koplett auf mich zugeschnitten ist doch leider konnt ich damit noch keinen Fisch drillen...wird sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern.


----------



## danny.circle (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

kennt ihr in der nähe von düsseldorf angelläden oder ähnliches die rutenbau kurse anbieten?


----------



## danny.circle (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

hab jetzt schon eine feste vorstellung davon,würde 250€ +/- 5€ kosten:
blank:
*Blank RX 7  3-teilig Rainshadow,1,89m,20-100g*
ringe:Fuji Low Rider Concept SiC CLCSG  Ringsatz:l 8+1,größe 16-12-10-10-10-8-8-8+endring:*Fuji Gold Cermet FGT*
griff: mix aus kork und duplon,2 geteilt
garn: gudebrod A in schwarz
rollenhalter:Fuji Deluxe TCSD16
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Algon (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Frage.
Ist es wirklich sinnvoll sich eine Rute selber zu bauen? 
Gut, es macht Spaß und man hat was einzigartiges (was ja nicht unbedingt gut sein muß). Aber auf dem Markt gibt es nun doch wirklich genug Modelle, die keine Wünsche offen lassen. Man muß zwar suchen, aber man findet auch was.
Ich behaupte einfach mal das, die meisten, selbstgebauten Ruten nicht besser sind als welche von der Stange.

MfG Algon


----------



## Pernod (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



danny.circle schrieb:


> kennt ihr in der nähe von düsseldorf angelläden oder ähnliches die rutenbau kurse anbieten?


 
Nee,aber einen Rutenbauer,der sich laut Impressum in Düsseldorf befindet.
Schau doch einfach mal HIER.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



danny.circle schrieb:


> hab jetzt schon eine feste vorstellung davon,würde 250€ +/- 5€ kosten:
> blank:
> *Blank RX 7  3-teilig Rainshadow,1,89m,20-100g*
> ringe:Fuji Low Rider Concept SiC CLCSG  Ringsatz:l 8+1,größe *16*-12-10-10-10-8-8-8+endring:*Fuji Gold Cermet FGT*
> ...



Das ist doch ein Rollenhalter mit Trigger oder?

Dann solltest du mit einem 12er Ring beginnen.


----------



## danny.circle (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

aber dann müsste ich 2 ringe weglassen, ich lass sowieso den 20er ring weg,da ermeiner meinung nach übertrieben is... und dann wärs ja nur noch ne 7+1er,geht des für multis?(vonwegen schnur scheuert am blank und so...)


----------



## ragbar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

tja,genau das ist die frage heutzutage.
ich hab vor 25 jahren angefangen,meine ruten selbst zubauen.
warum? weil ich andere vorstellungen von praxistauglichkeit,ästhetik und design hatte,als das zeug,was man fertig kaufen konnte,zu bieten hatte.

beispiel gefällig:
mich haben schon seit eh und je übergroße,schwere ringe auf spinnruten gestört.
als ich damals eine rute für mich mit einem 16er fujihard-leitring und darauffolgenden kleineren ringen aufbaute und die fertige rute im angelladen rumzeigte,gab es einen aufschrei.

weil spinnrutenringe groß zu sein hatten.

gut,damals wurde zwar ausschließlich mit monofiler gefischt,aber deutliche wurfweitenreduzierungen gegenüber einer "korrekt" beringten spinrute konnte ich nicht feststellen.

trotzdem galt meine bauart nach vorherrschender meinung als falsch.

wenn ich dann heute sehe,daß oberklassen-ruten mit 20er oder 16er leitringen (lowrider) bestückt werden und das als große neuerung bekannt gemacht wird,muß ich schmunzeln.

was will ich sagen?
daß es vor gar nicht langer zeit genug gute gründe gab,sich selbst ans werk zu machen.
heute werden die gründe,eine rute selbst zu bauen,immer weniger.
unter rein technischen gesichtspunkten gesehen würde ich sogar sagen,gibt es gar keine mehr.
zudem ist es deutlich teurer,eine rute aus einzelteilen zusammenzustellen.
heutige geräte sind derart gut,daß es unmöglich ist,in eigenarbeit zum selben preis ein gleichwertiges gerät herzustellen.
beispiel: spinnrute sportex blackstream
nicht das ich werbung dafür machen möchte,aber man versuche mal,aus einzelteilen ein gleichwertiges gerät zu bauen.
vor dem hintergrund,daß diese ruten manchmal im sonderangebot für um die 60 € zu haben sind.
damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht,daß diese ruten jedermann gefallen müssen.

ich würde heute nur noch 2 argumente pro selbstbau nennen:

den spaß an der arbeit beim selbstbau und das gefühl,etwas selbstgefertigtes in den händen zu halten.

wenn eine rute absolut individuell gestaltet sein soll.
beispiel: ich hatte im urlaub in frankreich flatschrote rutenblanks gesehen,die aber als fertige rute mit einem kurs von 390-690€ nicht gerade zum symphatischen preis zu haben sind.
ich habe mich gefragt,warum ich so eine rute gerne hätte,ich hab doch genug.
genau,nur wegen der optik mit dem rot.
also habe ich einen blank von meinen kellerhütern genommen,der aber durchaus nicht schlecht ist,ihn rot lackiert und daraus dann eine rute gebaut.
dazugekauft habe ich nur einige ringe,die im satz fehlten,und duplon als griffmaterial.
ich wollte eine rote spinrute,auch ein grund,mal wieder eine zu bauen.
ansonsten ist speziell bei größeren händlern das preis-leistungsverhältnis so gut,daß sich selbstbau nicht lohnt.
wohlgemerkt nur vom technischen aspekt aus.
so meine meinung

grüße an alle

erik


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



danny.circle schrieb:


> aber dann müsste ich 2 ringe weglassen, ich lass sowieso den 20er ring weg,da ermeiner meinung nach übertrieben is... und dann wärs ja nur noch ne 7+1er,geht des für multis?(vonwegen schnur scheuert am blank und so...)



|kopfkrat

Ne keine Ringe weglassen. 

Guck doch mal nach einer passenden Beringung für Multis. Bei Matagi in Onlinekatalog sind passende Schemen drin.


----------



## prignitz_angler (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

zudem ist es deutlich teurer,eine rute aus einzelteilen zusammenzustellen.
heutige geräte sind derart gut,daß es unmöglich ist,in eigenarbeit zum selben preis ein gleichwertiges gerät herzustellen.
beispiel: spinnrute sportex blackstream
nicht das ich werbung dafür machen möchte,aber man versuche mal,aus einzelteilen ein gleichwertiges gerät zu bauen.

neee, lass mal lieber, sonst "bricht" der Blank war live dabei ....

Würd mal sagen 120 €-150€ je nach Ausstattung baue ich mir meine Spinnruten selber als Basis ein CTS Blank .


Die Individualität des bauens ist doch entscheidend, seit ich meine erste selber gebaut habe , baue ich nur noch selber 

Macht Spass und man lernt jedemal was hinzu ...


----------



## danny.circle (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

ich machs auch nur deswegen,weils vermutlich spass macht und weil man dann ne absolut individuelle rute hat...
@chrizzi: is einfach ein  lowrider satz,beginnt normalerweise mit nem 20er,den ich sowieso weglass,weil er zugross ist. hab gedacht 16 geht,aber hab davon halt nich soviel ahnung...


----------



## Jol (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Hallo Zusammen,
Also handgemachte Ruten sind schon eine richtig feine Sache. Ich würde mir aber keine Rute bauen lassen, sondern selbst eine Rute bauen, da es sonst zu teuer wird.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das erste mal eine Rute selber gebaut, und ich war erstaunt, wie "einfach" es doch ist, wenn man sich genügend Zeit dafür nimmt. Ich habe mir für 40€ einen preisgünstigen Komplettbausatz bei CMW-Rutenbau bestellt, um es einfach mal auszuprobieren. Das einzige was noch an Kosten hinzukam, war der 2-Komponentenlack, Kleber für den Griff, Bindegarn und Kleber für den Spitzenring. Ich war letztendlich bei ca. 60€ für eine selbstgebaute, individuelle Rute. Diese Blanks von CMW kommen aus den USA und sind von sehr hoher Qualität. Als ich meine erste selbstgebaute Rute dann endlich am Wasser ausprobiert habe, habe ich feststellen können, dass es die beste Rute ist, die ich zu hause stehen habe. Sie liegt gut in der Hand, es lässt sich ideal damit werfen und hat ein super Verhalten im Drill. Und das alles für ca. 60€ und ein "bisschen" Arbeit.
Ich kann es einfach nur jedem empfehlen der ein wenig Zeit und vor allem auch die Ruhe und den Ehrgeiz hat, es selbst auszuprobieren.

Hier der Link zu CMW: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/CMW/Home.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marcel


----------



## danny.circle (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

60€?ich hab mir jetz die teile rausgesucht die mir gefallen und bin bei 248,67€ rausgekommen... egal,sobald ich das geld zusammen hab (bin erst  12 und nicht gerade reich=)) wirds bestellt und gebaut!!wenn ich fertig bin poste ich ein paar bilder.wie stell ich eigentlich fest,wo die ringe auf den blank gebunden werden müssen?


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



danny.circle schrieb:


> teile rausgesucht die mir gefallen und bin bei 248,67€ rausgekommen...


http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/index.php/rutenbaukurs

aber, soll ich ehrlich sein, kauf Dir Eine.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Sehr schön erklärt wird es auch hier.

http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/artikel/article.php?article=39

MfG Algon


----------



## danny.circle (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

des is aber in handzell.sind ja immerhin stolze 577km.
aber ich lass es mir trotzdem nich ausreden,wenn ich schon geld ausgeb,dann will ich dafür wenigstens spass,und selber bauen macht bei fast allem spass


----------



## Zepfi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Da stimme ich Algon zu ....bei 250Euro für ne Rute die noch net mal gebaut ist und dann noch als anfänger..lass lieber die Finger davon und bau dir wenn du schon was bauen willst erst mal ne billige Rute denn wenn bei 250 Euro was schief geht wird die das lange lange Zeit ärgern. 
Wenn du was bauen willst dann würd ich dir den Kurzs bei Karl Barsch echt ans Herz legen. Der Karl ist wirklich top auf dem Gebiet und nachdem du dir mit ihm zusammen was gebaut hast kannst dich irgendwann auch an deine 250 Euro Rute wagen wenn du dann etwas Erfahrung hast. Wenn nicht dann würd ich dir raten kauf dir für das Geld net Top Rute die nicht Handgebaut ist und freu dich daran


----------



## Algon (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



danny.circle schrieb:


> des is aber in handzell.sind ja immerhin stolze 577km.


du sollst da auch nicht hinfahren. links im Menü ist eine Bauanleitung/Tipps.

Und wie gesagt^^
hier auch eine sehr gute Anleitung  http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/artikel/article.php?article=39

MfG Algon


----------



## danny.circle (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

achso...aber ich blick des mit dem sprungpunkt immernoch nich...dann fang ich mitwas günstigem an...obwohl mich die kombo echt überzeugt hat...


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



danny.circle schrieb:


> achso...aber ich blick des mit dem sprungpunkt immernoch nich...dann fang ich mitwas günstigem an...obwohl mich die kombo echt überzeugt hat...




Ich hab bisher 2 Ruten gebaut, die erste hat auch über 200 Euro gekostet. Geht alles, wenn man sich vorher etwas schlau macht und guckt dass alles passt. Die zweite ist nur just for fun und ist nur als Spaßprojekt neben der richtigen entstanden: Kostenpunkt um die 50 - 60 Euro trotzdem eine gute Sache. Die Dritte ist gerade eingetrudelt, auch über 200 Öcken.

Wenn man nicht alles schnell und mit Hast macht ist das ne gute Sache. Man macht sich auch mehr Gedanken, was man da tut, als wenn man da eine 50 Euro Rute mal nebenbei beim TV gucken zusammentüddelt. 

Im Grunde ist eine Rute zum Üben nicht schlecht, da man da die größten Fehler kennt und weiß wie es besser geht. Aber wenn man sich vorher genug Gedanken macht und nicht sofort Kleber überall hinschmiert ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Wie gesagt, ich kenne nur einen Grund eine Rute selber zu bauen, das ist der Spaßfaktor. Das eine selbst gebaute Rute besser ist, ist doch Suggestion. Genauso wie es Einem vorkommt das eine nagelneue Rolle, nach dem man sie* selber* nach/neugefetten hat, besser läuft. Meine Meinung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kenne nur einen Grund eine Rute selber zu bauen, das ist der Spaßfaktor. Das eine selbst gebaute Rute besser ist, ist doch Suggestion. Genauso wie es Einem vorkommt das eine nagelneue Rolle, nach dem man sie* selber* nach/neugefetten hat, besser läuft. Meine Meinung.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ich denke nicht, dass ich so einfach eine Rute wie den Eibenbau gefunden hätte. 5'8" Ruten sind nicht so oft vertreten wie die längeren Kollegen. 

Da mir die Blankserie zum Jiggen auserordenlich gut liegt, spricht nichts dagegen bei der Serie zu bleiben und die Ruten passend (vom Griff, Ringe und alles) zusammen zu bauen. 

Was teilweise auf einer Fertigrute an Ringen ist... grausam.
Hier sind mal ein paar Beispiele. 
Mir kommen nur Fujis an den Eigenbauten und an den "besseren" Nur welche mit SiC Einlage, auch wenn diese teurer sind, aber es hat kein Sinn sich irgendwelche Raspeln an die Rute zu binden. CMW hat auch bei PlanetAngeln gesagt, das SiC kein eingetragener Markenname ist und es viele SiC Ringe gibt, aber nur die Fujis das "Wahre" wären.


----------



## maesox (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

..vielleicht sollten manche Leute "die andere Seite" wenigstens mal ausprobiert haben, bevor sie sich eine Meinung bilden!! Wäre definitiv von Vorteil!

Handmade muß mittlerweile nicht wesentlich teurer sein, als "Stangenruten". Nach der Ersten dieser Art, lichtet sich bei mir der Rutenwald der "Regalware" in windeseile#6


----------



## megger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Genau das ist doch wieder der Punkt. Da behaupten einige, dass Selbstgebaute nicht besser als Stangenruten sind, ohne jeweils eine intensiv gefischt zu haben, Ich spreche da nicht von befingern oder mal ein paar Würfe gemacht, sondern von regelmäßigem fischen. Dabei merken aber schon die meisten sehr schnell, dass bei ordentlich gebauten Selfmades mehr dahinter steckt. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität ganz zu schweigen. Punkte wie Ergonomie und Handling will ich hier erst gar nicht erwähnen, erklärt sich eigentlich von selber. Vielleicht sollte man es einfach mal mit dem Unterschied Maßanzug - Stangenware vergleichen. Da muss man doch über nen zufällig sehr ideal proportionierten Durchschnittsbody verfügen, damit beide wirklich gleich gut passen.

Petri

Megger


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



megger schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch wieder der Punkt. Da behaupten einige, dass Selbstgebaute nicht besser als Stangenruten sind, ohne jeweils eine intensiv gefischt zu haben, Ich spreche da nicht von befingern oder mal ein paar Würfe gemacht, sondern von regelmäßigem fischen. Dabei merken aber schon die meisten sehr schnell, dass bei ordentlich gebauten Selfmades mehr dahinter steckt. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität ganz zu schweigen. Punkte wie Ergonomie und Handling will ich hier erst gar nicht erwähnen, erklärt sich eigentlich von selber. Vielleicht sollte man es einfach mal mit dem Unterschied Maßanzug - Stangenware vergleichen. Da muss man doch über nen zufällig sehr ideal proportionierten Durchschnittsbody verfügen, damit beide wirklich gleich gut passen.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Megger


 
Nichts gegen Handmade (vom Profi), ich bin nur dem Selberbauen etwas skeptisch gegenüber. Einen Maßanzug näht man sich auch nicht selbst, es sei den Du bist ein Schneider. Und für 250€ bekomme ich eine Rute, die man selber qualitativ kaum besser machen kann. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Und für 250€ bekomme ich eine Rute, die man selber qualitativ kaum besser machen kann.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ich hab schon bei der Lesath die Ringe nicht in Flucht gesehen. Meine Eigenbauten haben wenigstens gerade Ringe und sind günstiger als ne Lesath. Die Lackierungen werden auch besser, aber das ist klar, dass bei der ersten Rute nicht alles perfekt läuft. Ich denke die dritte krieg ich sehr gut hin.


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Meine Eigenbauten haben wenigstens gerade Ringe und sind günstiger als ne Lesath.


auch besser? 



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab schon bei der Lesath die Ringe nicht in Flucht gesehen.


Ich habe schon selbergebaute (teurere) Ruten gesehen wo die Flucht der Ringe das kleiner Übel waren. Wenn eine Rute von der Stange einen Markel hat nehme ich halt eine Andere, das wird beim selberbauen schwer. Wer es kann soll es machen, wer nicht wegen meiner auch.

MfG Algon


----------



## danny.circle (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

wie stellt ihr fest,wo eure ringe hin müssen?ich ha viel vom "overlp" gelesen,kann mir darunter aber nichts vorstellen...


----------



## Slotti (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Handmade (vom Profi), ich bin nur dem Selberbauen etwas skeptisch gegenüber. Einen Maßanzug näht man sich auch nicht selbst, es sei den Du bist ein Schneider. Und für 250€ bekomme ich eine Rute, die man selber qualitativ kaum besser machen kann.
> 
> MfG Algon




ab wann ist man denn Profi? gibt es da sowas wie eine Bescheinigung? sorry aber Rutenbau ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk und mit etwas Respekt an der Sache lassen sich selbst bei der ersten Rute recht gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Wenn jemand interesse zeigt und weiterbaut ist er recht schnell auf einem Niveau wie so mancher gewerbliche. (manch einer sogar besser)

Ich denke aber auch das man den ersten Bausatz möglichst günstig wählen sollte, einfach um festzustellen ob einem das liegt und Spass macht.


----------



## Algon (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Slotti schrieb:


> ab wann ist man denn Profi?


Profi ist man, wenn man auf seinem Gebiet so gut ist, das Andere dafür Geld ausgeben wollen.
Ich wollte ja auch nur mal den Sinn hinterfragen. Macht doch was Ihr wollt.

MfG Algon


----------



## danny.circle (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

@chrizzi:so teuer muss fuji sic garnich sein,guckst du hier:http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Ringsatz%20Fuji%20SIC%206%20Stk.-5445/


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Stimmt schon, normale Fuji SiC sind nicht so teuer, ich hab bei meinen jedoch die Titanium Guides drauf, das steigert den Preis leider richtig.


----------



## megger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Hebe da Slotti vollkommen Recht. Mit der nötigen Hingabe, viel Übung und der nötigen Portion handwerklichem Geschicks ist der Rutenbau keine Zauberei. Wer sich mal in den einschlägigen Foren umschaut wird sehr schnell erkennen, dass auch Anfänger hervorragende Stöcke bauen können. Auch ist die Qualitätssteigerung jedes einzelnen nachvollziehbar. Und mit der Qualität der "geübten" Rutenbauer, wie z.B. auch bei Slotti, können Stangenruten in meinen Augen definitiv nicht mithalten.

Petri

Megger


----------



## maesox (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

...da kannst aber "bei manchen" reden was du willst


----------



## Algon (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



maesox schrieb:


> ...da kannst aber "bei manchen" reden was du willst


He, ich wollte Euch nicht bei Euren Tagträumen stören.
Wenn Ihr das könnt, und besser seid als Daiwa,Shimano und Co. ist es doch super.#6
Ich könnte aber wetten das 90% der selbst gebauten Ruten ............. ach, ist mir auch egal.:g

MfG Algon


----------



## KHof (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Sowas nennt man übrigens "Industriegläubigkeit".
Algon, falls du glaubst daß das Hauptthema in sämtlichen Industrien die Verbesserung des Produktes ist wunder ich mich aber.
Das Hauptthema fängt praktisch immer mit "Deckungsbetrag" oder "costsaving" an.

Klaus
(Wirklich verblüfft!)


----------



## megger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Wer die aktuelle Korkquali von Shimano kennt, der braucht davor definitiv keine angst zu haben. Und schlecht lackierte Bindungen sind da auch nicht allzu selten.

Also sich erstmal nen bischen erkundigen, bevor man dicke Sprüche klopft.

Petri

Megger


----------



## maesox (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Das weiß @Algon bestimmt schon alles!!


----------



## Algon (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> So ein Stuss kann nur von *ewig nörgelnden*


#6 das sagt der Richtige.
Irgendwie habe ich schon wieder Appetit auf Bananen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr das könnt, und besser seid als Daiwa,Shimano und Co. ist es doch super.#6



Ich würde bei meinen 2 gebauten Ruten nicht behaupten dass ich das besser kann. Aber dank des Rutenbaus, bzw. vorherige Infos sammeln/suchen und so, merkt man viel mehr Fehler an den ganzen Stangenruten.


----------



## Algon (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich würde bei meinen 2 gebauten Ruten nicht behaupten dass ich das besser kann. Aber dank des Rutenbaus, bzw. vorherige Infos sammeln/suchen und so, merkt man viel mehr Fehler an den ganzen Stangenruten.


Ist doch ok, Du musst Dich doch nicht rechtfertigen.

@ all
Man wird ja wohl eine eigene Meinung haben dürfen, so wir Ihr sie auch habt, ohne immer gleich blöde angemacht zu werden. Ihr seht das alles viel zu verbissen. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Slotti (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr das könnt, und besser seid als Daiwa,Shimano und Co. ist es doch super.#6



hmmm, ganz ehrlich das ist keine große Kunst, gerade die Ringvorbereitung sowie das saubere lackieren macht da den Unterschied. Ich hatte letztens eine Lesath in der Hand die war einfach nur grauenhaft lackiert, von nicht fluchtenden Ringen einmal ganz abgesehen.

Chrizzi hat aber recht , das richtig Auge für sowas bekommst du erst wenn du dich mit der Materie etwas intensiver beschäftigst. 

Ich habe schon Erstlingswerke gesehen die brauchen sich hinter Daiwa und Shimano Stangenware nicht verstecken, zugegeben die andere Seite gibt es auch, deswegen den ersten Baukasten so günstig wie möglich wählen und mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## fly-martin (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Hallo Leute

Bitte schön sachlich bleiben und keine persönlichen Angriffe!!


----------



## Lostparadise (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Ich werde mir bald auch mal eine bauen, sobald mein Projekt Auto fertig ist lege ich los:q:q


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Moin Moin,
was ist denn das hier wieder für ein Lärm, man hört euch ja durch den halben Wald....dazu fällt mir gerade das hier ein:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r-HhKp9l6I

Ist nur ein kleines Späßchen und hier geht ja nun auch nicht um eine geklaute Nuss, sondern um den Rutenbau.
Ich plan ja mittlerweile seit über nem Jahr den Bau meiner ersten Rute. Mittlerweile bin ich damit angefangen und mittendrin.
Ein Faktor ist das Einmalige an der Sache...das ist später ein Unikat und man hat es persönlich gebaut, einfach ein schönes Gefühl.
Ob so eine Rute nachher besser als eine Stangenrute ist, hängt bene der Materialauswahl natürlich hauptsächlich vom Können des Rutenbauers ab.
Ich hab auch schon einige Erstlingswerke gesehen, die top waren und gegen die die wenigsten Stangenruten in Sachen Verarbeitung anstinken. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, gibts natürlich auch das komplette Gegenteil. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und aus Fehlern lernt man. Deswegen hab ich mir für meinen ersten Versuch aber auch erstmal relativ fünstige Sachen geholt, um das finanzielle Risiko in Grenzen zu halten. Insgesamt hat mich das Material knapp 80 € gekostet. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz dämlich anstelle, dann ist die Rute am Ende die 80 € auch alle Mal wert. Verlgeichbare Komponenten würde ich von der Stange wohl auch nicht viel günstiger bekommen.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Möglichkeit, die individuellen Anfgorderungen abzudecken....ich brauch mich also nicht mit nervigen zu langen Griffen rumschlagen.
Und das Beste an der Sache ist, dass beim Bau ne Menge Spaß rumkommt.

Schwierig ist das Bauen an sich nicht, mittlerweile gibts viele gute Foren und soviele wirklich kompetente Rutenbauer (sind hier ja auch schon anwesend), die einem Neuling wie mir wirklich wunderbar helfen. Da macht auch keiner ein Geheimnis aus irgendwelchen Tricks und sebst die blödesten Fragen wurden mir bisher immer geduldig beantwortet:q.
Man muss sich halt viel Zeit nehmen, mal eben auf die Schnelle geht das nicht. Erstmal lesen, lesen, lesen und dann nach und nach mit den Tipps der erfahrenen Bauer durchfuchsen. Ich hab nun schon einige Wicklungen wieder neu gemacht, weil mir irgendein Detail nicht gefiel.

Ist auf jeden Fall eine Sucht, ich bin grad am "probieren" und ich ahne jetzt schon, dass ich davon nciht mehr los komme.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Ich hab nun schon einige Wicklungen wieder neu gemacht, weil mir irgendein Detail nicht gefiel.



Diese Details sind es, die dann eben den Unterschied ausmachen. Wie hier ja schon mehrfach beschrieben fallen eienm solche Sachen aber wesentlich mehr auf, wenn man selber schon mal gewickelt hat. 

Der Vergleich mit dem Maßanzug passt schon, wenn man eine Stangenrute findet die genau den eigenen Vorstellungen netspricht ist das super, aber ich hatte das Glück noch nicht. Dann kommt es drauf an ob man mit einem Kompromiss zufrieden ist oder eben genau den eigenen Vorstellungen netsprechehnd (optisch wie funktional) seine Rute haben möchte. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden... Aber der Maßanzug passt eben genau und sieht exakt so aus wie man ihn will...

Es gibt wirklich gute Erstlingswerke, wenn jemadn sich Zeit lässt und mit Detailliebe arbeitet. Ansonsten steigert man sich meist von Rute zu Rute, deswegen würde auch ich immer den Start mit einem günstigen Bausatz empfehlen!


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Nur näht man sich einen Maßanzug nicht selber.
Ich kaufe mir lieber eine 200€ "Stangenrute" im Abverkauf für 50€, und dabei bin ich mir fast sicher das man so eine Rute sich für 50€ nicht selber bauen kann. Wieviel Ruten muß man eigentlich bauen bis der Anzug passt?

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Von der Individualität mal ganz zu schweigen.....


Aber Individualität heist doch nicht gleich besser.
Wieviel Ruten muß man den bauen bist eine passt? Nicht das man meint das sie passt sondern sie wirklich passt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Slotti (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Ich muß immer über die teuren Stangendinger schmunzeln wie zb dieses schöne Ding : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog_attachment.php?attachmentid=107&d=1262526885

da sind die Ringe aber überhaupt nicht angeschliffen, richtig kantige Buckel drin, das kann jeder Anfänger genausogut ,90% davon sogar besser weil an den Ringen wenigstens überhaupt geschliffen wird.

Was meinst du denn eigentlich wer die ganzen tollen Ruten in den Fernost Fabriken zusammennagelt? Da hat sicher jeder mindestens 100 Jahre Rutenbau Erfahrung und ist staatlich geprüfter Diplomrutenbauer   

Ein großer deutscher Rutenbauprofi  , war da unten mal zu Besuch, da werden teilweise die Ringe mit den Graten in den Blank gedrückt und drübergewickelt :c:c

@ Algon hast du dich eigentlich schonmal wirklich mit dem Thema Rutenbau beschäftigt oder ist für dich generell das Glas immer halbleer?


----------



## angler1996 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

doch, Individualität heißt besser, wenn es richtig gemacht ist.
Weil der, der es kann, alles so anpassen kann ( Ringgröße, Ringabstände, Grifflänge- Aufbau , alles passend zur Rolle)
u.U. auch Blanklänge , dass dies eben richtig passt.
Und nicht irgendwie allround auf alles passt, wie eine Stangenrute.
Gruß A.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir lieber eine 200€ "Stangenrute" im Abverkauf für 50€, und dabei bin ich mir fast sicher das man so eine Rute sich für 50€ nicht selber bauen kann.



Das kann gut gehen, muß es aber nicht. Oft hat es noch mehr Gründe, als Modellwechsel oder zu volle Lager, weshalb Ruten (und andere Artikel) im Abverkauf landen. Nicht selten sind das auch Stücke, die zuvor schon von Anderen in Reklamation gegenagen sind. Oder eben Modelle, denen man die Schwächen nicht unbedingt sofort ansehen kann, wie z.B Korkgriffe, die leicht abplatzen, oder Blanks, die anderen schon oft gebrochen sind.
Die meisten Tackledealer erzählen einem sowas natürlich nicht, die wollen den Schrott schließlich endlich vom Hals haben.
Ich sag's ja nur, das vermeintliche Schnäppchen kann sich auch mal als Ärgernis entpuppen, das Risiko geht man ein.

Aber den Vergleich mit Handmaderuten kann man sich eigentlich sparen. Ich hab noch keine Stangenrute gesehen, die in Punkto Verarbeitung an eine Handmade herankommt, vorrausgesetzt der Rutenbauer hat es einigermaßen drauf. Find mal eine Stangenrute mit sauber zugeschliffenen Ringfüßen, die keinen dicken Buckel unter der Wicklung bilden. Von Aussattung ganz zu schweigen - Dinge wie Fuji DPS-Rollenhalter oder -SIC-Ringe sind ja bei Stangenruten fast exotisch und wenn dann meist nur bei den Top-Modellen zu finden, obwohl der Mehrpreis oft lächerlich ist. Überwiegend werden billige Nachbauten verbaut und dann sogar damit geworben ("elektropolierte, rostfreie Edelstahleinlagen!", "Titanringe!" - in Wirklichkeit ein bißchen Titanoxid auf den Rahmen gesprüht etc.) Da wird gespart, wo's nur geht, fängt schon beim Lack und Bindegarn an. Und dann über irgend eine Schiene mit ein paar hässlichen Stickern möglichst teuer verkauft ("Streetfishing", etc. pp)

Alles in allem, die Industrie legt es darauf an ihre Kunden zu besch...en, die Rutenbauer... weniger.

Was da "von der Stange" abgeliefert wird übertreffen viele Selberbauer schon beim ersten Versuch.


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Slotti schrieb:


> oder ist für dich generell das Glas immer halbleer?


naja, so schlecht wie Ihr über die Rutenhersteller sprecht, ist das Glas aber eher bei Euch halb leer.

MfG Algon


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Alter Vadder Algon!|uhoh:

Geht dir eigentlich Einer ab, wenn du immer wieder hier oder in ähnlichen Trööts rum stichelst???

Du stehst scheinbar "nur" auf Stangenruten.
Andere finden es aber halt auch ganz gut, sich Ruten aufzubauen bzw. aufbauen zu lassen...

Ist doch schön!
Jeder halt so, wie er/sie es mag und wie er/sie es für sich am Besten hält.
Wir Menschen sind halt Gott sei Dank Individuen. 

Man sollte auch mal versuchen eine andere Meinung zuzulassen und auch zu akzeptieren.
Das hilft oft und macht Vieles einfacher.


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet eigentlich, dass eine Rute "passt"?... wohl noch immer der, der damit fischt -


ja und, wieviel Ruten muß man den jetzt bauen bis sie einem passt?




MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, so schlecht wie Ihr über die Rutenhersteller sprecht, ist das Glas aber eher bei Euch halb leer.



Scheinbar schwer zu verstehen: Es geht nicht drum das Shimano oder andere keine Blanks bauen könnten. Der große praktische Nutzen von Eigenbauruten liegt darin das die Komponenten eben nach meinem Geschmack und für meinen Bedarf passend ausgewählt und entsprechend angebracht sind. 

Das dabei mit deutlich mehr Sorgfalt und Detailversessenheit vorgegangen wird wenn ich eben für mich selbst eine Rute baue ist doch auch klar, oder? 

Natürlich kann es zufällig sein das bei einer fertigen Rute alles genau passt, dann super, Aber wenn es eben nicht perfekt passt? Den Aspekt hast Du natürlich schön ausgeklammert... Dann ist eben eine angepasste Rute im Vorteil.

Warum gibt es denn heute so viele Tuningparts für Autos? Und wenn es Autos als Bausätze gäbe bei denen man jedes Karosserieteil einzeln auswählen kann - die Leute würden es kaufen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> ja und, wieviel Ruten muß man den jetzt bauen bis sie einem passt?




Wenn man vorher nachdenkt was einem an den bisher gefischten Ruten gefällt und was nicht - eine!


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal versuchen eine andere Meinung zuzulassen und auch zu akzeptieren.
> Das hilft oft und macht Vieles einfacher.


Richtig. So wie man meine Meinung hier akzeptiert.#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn man vorher nachdenkt was einem an den bisher gefischten Ruten gefällt und was nicht - eine!


Hat ein Rohblank, nicht andere Eigenschaften als nacher die aufgebaute Rute?

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Richtig. So wie man meine Meinung hier akzeptiert.#6



Wenn Du der Meinung bist das eine Rute entweder perfekt zu Deiner Anforderung passt oder Du die Abweichung zu dem was Du eigentlich suchst als akzeptabel einstufst habe nicht nur ich Dir jetzt schon mehrfach geschrieben das dann diese Stangenrute für Dich genau die passende Lösung ist. Natürlich kann dann auch jeder Deine Meinung akzeptieren.

Wenn Du aber so tust als müsste es für jeden so sein, das man eben mit dem Angebot der Hersteller zufrieden sein muss und keine eigene Meinung haben darf, was eben eine individuelle Anpassung der Ruten angeht, dann ist das überhebliche Bevormundung. Undso zu tun als könnte keiner Ruten zusammenwickeln wenn er nicht in einer Chinesischen Fabrikhalle sitzt ist halt recht realitätsfern.


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber so tust als müsste es für jeden so sein, das man eben mit dem Angebot der Hersteller zufrieden sein muss und keine eigene Meinung haben darf, was eben eine individuelle Anpassung der Ruten angeht, dann ist das überhebliche Bevormundung.


He, ich habe immer nur von meiner Meinung gesprochen, und ich habe auch schon öfters gesagt, das wenn man es kann, super ist. Nur halte ich es für fraglich das Erstlingswerke besser und angepasster sind als Stangeneruten.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Nur halte ich es für fraglich das Erstlingswerke besser und angepasster sind als Stangeneruten.



Das angepasste ist halt wie schon erwähnt eine Frage der Vorbereitung. Wenn man weiss was man an anderen Ruten gut fand sollte man das übernehmen, und eben die Sachen anders machen die nicht gefallen haben.

Handwerklich besser ist natürlich abhängig von dem der es macht, aber es gibt hier einige Leute die wirklich sehr gute Erstlingswerke gemacht haben. Bilder möchte ich jetzt mal nicht verlinken, weil ich nicht weiss wem das recht ist und wem eventuell nicht. Im Rutenbauforum gibt es da viele Beispiele...


----------



## Slotti (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> und ich habe auch schon öfters gesagt, das wenn man es kann, super ist. Nur halte ich es für fraglich das Erstlingswerke besser und angepasster sind als Stangeneruten.
> 
> MfG Algon




so nicht ganz richtig , eigentlich hast du gesagt das es für dich nur von einem Profi ok ist und unterschwellig hast du durchklingen lassen das jeder Selberbauer der denkt es genausogut oder besser zu können sowieso ein Tagträumer sei.

So konnte man das jedenfalls auffassen und ich denke so war es auch gemeint oder?

Wenn du willst verlinke ich dir die passagen auch.

So wie das jetzt da oben steht unterschreibe ich das sofort, die erste Rute ist in vielen Fällen nicht optimal , was anderes habe ich vorher aber auch nicht gesagt.


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Slotti schrieb:


> so nicht ganz richtig , eigentlich hast du gesagt das es für dich nur von einem Profi ok ist und unterschwellig hast du durchklingen lassen das jeder Selberbauer der denkt es genausogut oder besser zu können sowieso ein Tagträumer sei.
> 
> So konnte man das jedenfalls auffassen und ich denke so war es auch gemeint oder?


Nein, so war das nicht gemeint. Wenn das so rübergekommen ist entschuldige ich mich dafür.
Mit Tagtraum war gemeint, das man sich jetzt einfach mal eine Rute baut die besser, preiswerter und angepasster ist als eine Stangenrute. Und das Händling kann man auf Bildern nicht sehen, und das es mist ist wird auch kaum einer zugeben wollen.

Mfg Algon


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Richtig. So wie man meine Meinung hier akzeptiert.#6
> 
> MfG Algon




Ja, aber so richtig verstehe ich nicht, wieso du bei solchen Trööts immer mitdiskutierst und an den Leuten rumstibbelst, die sich was Exquisites leisten können und wollen.|kopfkrat

Mach doch auch nen eigenes Ding auf, wo du die "Stangenrute" huldigst!:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Mit Tagtraum war gemeint, das man sich jetzt einfach mal eine Rute baut die besser, preiswerter und angepasster ist als eine Stangenrute.



Einfach so und quasi umsonst sicher nicht. #6

Ein bisscehn Vorbereitung und Konzentration gehört schon dazu. Und auch ein bsschen Zeit...


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Entsprechen die Eigenschaften eines Rohblanks denn nun den Eigenschaften der fertigen Rute?

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mach doch auch nen eigenes Ding auf, wo du die "Stangenrute" huldigst!:m


Und Du meinst, da kommt kein Rutenbauer und äußert seine Meinung?

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Richtig. So wie man meine Meinung hier akzeptiert.#6



Naja, ich akzeptiere deine Meinung schon, sie erscheint mir nur etwas abwegig, in etwa wie "Tiefkühlpizza ist besser als selber Kochen". :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Nur halte ich es für fraglich das Erstlingswerke besser und angepasster sind als Stangeneruten



Naja, du hängst dich aber auch an den "Erstlingswerken" auf, weil das gerade noch so als letztes Argument durchgehen kann.
Erstmal bleibt es selten beim Erstlingswerk, zweitens lernt man daraus und drittens halte ich es für fraglich, warum ein Erstlingswerk NICHT angepasster sein soll. Denn für sich z.B die optimale Grifflänge zu bestimmen erfordert jawohl nicht ein Meister der Rutenbaukunst zu sein, oder? Dafür muß man nur ein paar Ruten gefischt haben und für sich entscheiden, was man an denen hätte besser machen können.

Viertens, die Teile des Erstlingswerkes sind ja durch den Aufbau nicht aufeinmal kaputt, weil man mit seiner Arbeit nicht zufrieden ist. Strg-Z -> und los geht es von vorn!


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

seit ihr wirklich der Meinung, dass dieses hin und her hier den Themenersteller noch weiter hilft?
Für so ein hin und her haben wir den Chat.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Naja, ich akzeptiere deine Meinung schon, sie erscheint mir nur etwas abwegig, in etwa wie "Tiefkühlpizza ist besser als selber Kochen". :q


naja, du hast noch keine Pizza von mir gegessen.:v
:q
Mfg Algon


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Also die Handwerksarbeit eines Erstlingswerkes hängt von der Qualität der Planung, Vorbereitung, Genauigkeit und natürlich vom jeweilgen Geschick des Neulings ab.
So kann ein Erstlingswerk handwerklich durchaus besser sein als eine Stangenrute, genauso gut oder eben auch schlechter.
Einverstanden?

Das Handling kann ein erfahrener Rutenbauer vorher ungefähr einschätzen, als Neuling tut man sich da ohne Erfahrung sicher schwer. Aber gerade da ist doch die Hilfsbereitschaft der erfahrenen Rutenbauer und das Vorhandensein kompetenter Foren einfach Gold wert. Wem die schriftlich verfassten Erfahrungen der User nicht ausreichen, kann sich doch in vielen Fällen auch mit Leuten treffen, die den Blank schonmal aufgebaut haben und den Blank einfach mal Probe werfen.

Die ganze Geschichte ist definitiv keine Sache für zwischendurch. Wenn man das als Neuling wirklich vernünftig machen will, brauchts ne Menge Zeit und Muße.
Das fängt mit dem Bau einer Wickel-und Lackierhilfe an. Ich hab schon gute Wicklungen auf Fotos gesehen, die mit Hilfe von Schukartons und Telefonbuch gewickelt wurden, die waren alle mal besser als die Wicklungen einer Shimano Diaflash EX, die ich gerade vor mir liegen habe.
Ich persönlich habe etliche Stunden mit dem Bau einer Wickel- und Lackierhilfe verbracht, weil ich direkt zu Anfang eine vernünftige Bank ben wollte. Als ich mit dem Bau anfing, hatte ich auch die Befürchtung, dass das Teil nachher für die Tonne ist, weil ich die Anforderungen garnicht kennen konnte, hab ja noch nie ne Rute aufgebaut. Im Rutenbauforum gibts aber ne Menge Threads mit Beschreibungen und Bildern. Bei Rückfragen bekommt man innerhalb kürzester Zeit Hilfe. Beim Bau kamen dann immer wieder Details dazu und irgendwann wars dann fertig. Nun bau ich damit gerade die erste Rute und ich muss sagen, die Wicklebank funktioniert bombig und die ersten Wicklungen sehen nach meinem Gustus durchaus verwertbar aus. Kosten für die Wicklebnak waren übrigens ca 50 €, hatte viel Material im Bastelraum liegen, was ich nutzen konnte. Die Arbeit kann man nicht rechnen, aber soltle sich wirklich herausstellen, dass der Rutenbau wider Erwarten doch nichts für mich ist, bekomm ich die 50 € beim Verkauf alle Mal wieder raus.
Bevor es jetzt an das Lackieren der Wicklungen geht, werde ich wieder lesen, lesen, lesen und fragen, fragen, fragen, sobald mir irgendwas unklar ist. Dann nehm ich mir irgendein kurzes Stück Kunstsoffstange oder Restblank und lackier dort einfach mal Testwicklungen, bevor ich mich an die richtige Rute wage. Wie gesagt, die Vorbereitung ist gerade als Anfänger das A und O.

Für jemanden, der mal eben schnell ne Rute bauen möchte, ist das sicher nichts. Das Ergebnis ist dann meistens dementsprechend. Der kauft besser ne fertige Rute.
Sollten bei der Arbeit wirklich mal Fehler passieren etc, kann man 90 % davon einfach beheben, indem man es einfach neu macht. Selbst wenn die Lackierung in die Hose gehen sollte, ist das zwar schwieriger zu korrigieren, aber auch nicht unmöglich, den Lack bekommt man auch wieder runter, ohne den Blank zu zerstören.

Hab einfach mal ein paar Fotos von der fertigen Wickelbank und den ersten Wicklungen angehangen. Wenn die Rute fertig ist, werd ich dann auch mal ein paar Fotos machen. Ich hoffe, dass auch dieses Erstlingswerk letztlich jede meiner Stangenruten toppt.....selbst wenn letztlich irgendwas nicht 100%ig gelingt, hat es auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spaß gemacht. Alleine dafür hätte es sich gelohnt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> seit ihr wirklich der Meinung, dass dieses hin und her hier den Themenersteller noch weiter hilft?
> Für so ein hin und her haben wir den Chat.
> Gruss Knurri



ich dachte ja immer Mods sollen in der Hauptsache verhindern, daß ein thread nicht aus dem Ruder läuft... nicht wann eine normale pro/kontra-Diskussion zu enden hat. |kopfkrat
Also ich verstehe den Einwand nicht -- wenn zu lange diskutiert wird soll mal lieber chatten? Wieso? Zwingt einen jemand hier mitzulesen? Oder verträgt die Serverplatte keine weiteren paar tausend Zeichen Text? ^^


----------



## The fishwhisperer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Saubere Arbeit, klasse. Von dir lass ich mir auch eine Rute bauen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Boah Daniel, die Wickelbank sieht ja echt Klasse aus.

Kannst du mir vielleicht deine Bauanleitung dazu zukommen lassen?


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> eine normale pro/kontra-Diskussion


Schön das das wenigsten ein paar hier so sehen.
MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Daniel, Deine Fotos sind ein wirklich gutes Beispiel dafür wie sauber auch ein "Erstlingswerk" sein kann wenn sich jemand Zeit nimmt und ein paar Ratschläge annimmt. Meinen tiefsten Respekt, meine sah nicht so gut aus. :m

Wenn Du bei der Auswahl der Komponenten und den anderen Vorbereitungen ähnlich gewissenhaft gearbeitet hast wie es die Bilder nahelegen glaube ich das Du eine wirklich schöne Rute aufgebaut hast, die - um den Bogen zurück zu schlagen - in Optik wie auch Funktion genau Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen dürfte - vermutlich mehr als das eine Serienrute je könnte.

Wirklich eine tolle Arbeit! #6#6#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> Schön das das wenigsten ein paar hier so sehen.
> MfG Algon



Ja, aber was spricht denn jetzt wirklich dagegen?

Der Preis kann's nicht sein, die Qualität kann's auch nicht sein... |kopfkrat#c
Was bleibt ist, keine Zeit, keine Lust, kein handwerkliches Geschick sich eine Rute selber zu bauen. Ok, kann ich mit leben, geht mir auch so, das macht aber die Ruten von der Stange trotzdem nicht besser oder gleichwertig.

Und das Argument, daß die Handgebauten nur wirklich was taugen können, wenn der Bauer so gut ist, daß er Geld dafür nehmen könnte zieht irgendwie auch nicht. Denn ich muß stark bezweifeln, daß der durchschnittliche Arbeiter in einer asiatischen Angelgerätefabrik selber deine Ansprüche an Professionalität erfüllt. Der kriegt warscheinlich nichtmal ne ganze Rute zusammen, sondern beherrscht davon gerade mal einen einzigen Arbeitsschritt. Und wie heißt es noch: viele Köche verderben den Brei...


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> die Qualität kann's auch nicht sein... |kopfkrat#c


ich kenne Ruten vom Hersteller die kann man qualitativ nicht besser bauen.

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Na, dann mach doch mal ne Ansage, welche das sind (und was die kosten).


----------



## Slotti (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

jau und paar Detailbilder wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Die hochpreisigen Shimanos (Lesath, Fireblood, Aspire) können es eigentlich schon mal nicht sein, zumindest nicht die Exemplare, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte...


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Vielleicht ne Hardy Superspecialsonderedition Fliegenrute für 1000 EUR. Die wäre dann aber leider auch "Handmade". :q


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

ok. malsehen was ihr da auszusetzen habt. Optisch!!!

http://www.ockert.net/main/pop.php?...main/img/sportex-angelruten/Saphir_7_Zoom.jpg


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Ist das dein ernst? Die kann man nicht besser bauen? Ne schnöde Sportexflitsche? Ausgerechnet die Marke, die schon seit längerem nicht mehr durch Aufbauqualität glänzt oder in D fertigen lässt? Und dazu soll man anhand eines *Produktfotos *Stellung nehmen? Nee, oder...?

Sportex Tiboron (Topmodell!) hab ich mal gesehen. Ringe total nicht in der Flucht. Sportex Kev Sea Spin (besitze ich selber). Aufbauqualität würde ich gerade mal ein "ausreichend" geben. #d Das Ding hat 260 Teuro gekostet... Die Bindungen sind echt fies lackiert, der Kork untere Qualität, Griffe viel zu dick, kopflastig mit 5000er Technium...

Also da mußt du schon mit mehr kommen.


----------



## Slotti (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

|muahah:ein Werbebild von einer Herstellerseite, langsam wirds aber echt lustig oder?


Jetzt mal im ernst zum einen sagt dieses Foto wirklich nicht viel aus, man kan sehen das der Griffaufbau sauber ist aber das wars dann auch schon, die Bindungen sind schlecht zu erkennen und die interessanten Stellen (Ringfuß) sind weggedreht. 

Außerdem ist es doch wohl logisch das man zu Fotozwecken immer das Beste Material hergenommen wird oder.


Ich bin hier dann mal raus, das wird mir jetzt doch etwas komisch.


Um dem TE nochmal eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.

Ich würde einem 12 jährigen sicher keinen Baukasten für € 250,- empfehlen. In dem Alter fehlt oft noch ein wenig die Geduld.

Bei CMW gibt es fertige Baukästen ab € 40,- dazu noch etwas Garn und Lack und schon kanns losgehen. Man merkt selbst recht schnell ob es Spass und man die nötige Muße dafür mitbringt.


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit, klasse. Von dir lass ich mir auch eine Rute bauen :m



Hehe danke, aber lobe den Tag nicht vor dem Abend, noch kann ich beim lackieren alles versauen, wenn ich anfange, mit dem Lack rumzusauen:q.
Übrigens gibts auch hier im Forum im Rutenbauthread einige wirklich schöne (oder sogar perfekt) Erstlingswerke, die schon komplett fertig sind #6. Das sind die Postings gewesen, die mich erst überzeugt haben, dass ich selbst auch sowas hinbekommen könnte.
Als ich dann aufs Rutenbauforum stieß, war ich echt baff....da gibts neben wunderschönen Werken von erfahrenen Rutenbauern wie Slotti (der mir z.B. sehr bei der Auswahl des passenden Blanks geholfen hat#6) und anderen auch eine Menge wirklich bombiger Anfängerstücke.




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Boah Daniel, die Wickelbank sieht ja echt Klasse  aus.
> 
> Kannst du mir vielleicht deine Bauanleitung dazu zukommen  lassen?



Das Problem ist, dass es dafür keine konkrete Anleitung gibt. Ich habe mir einfach die verschiedensten selbstgebauten oder käuflichen Wickelbänkeim Netz angeschaut, mich inspirieren lassen und dann nach meinen Vorstellungen, Möglichkeiten und vorhandenem Material umgesetzt.
Auch hier hat mir das Rutenbauforum extrem geholfen. Dort gab es bereits viele sehr gute Threads mit tollen selbstgebauten Wickelbänken. Wirkliche Bauanleitungen gibts kaum, aber viele gute Fotos, an denen man sich orientieren kann. Ohne diese Infos wäre die Wickebank so wie sie ist wohl nie heraus gekommen.
Wenn man dann anfängt zu bauen, entsteht das Konzept von ganz allein Kopf. Bei der Umsetzung merkt man dann relativ schnell, ob die Idee wirklich so gut war, wie man zuerst dachte. Oft ändert man nochmal was. Die Ideen kommen dann teilweise auch erst bei der Umsetzung. Spätestens beim Bau der ersten Rute merkt man dann, wie gut die einzelnen Dinge funktionieren.
Umständlich in meinem Fall war halt, dass ich fast nichts Fertiges verbaut habe, weil ich nicht viel Geld dafür ausgeben wollte. Alles was nicht passte, musste passend gemacht werden, fängt bei dem Kürzen von Schrauben an, über Löcher bohren, sägen bis hin zum Gewinde schneiden etc.
Eine halbwegs gut ausgestattete "Werkstatt" ist also zumindest äußerst praktisch.

Ich schreib einfach mal so ein paar Anhaltspunkte, woraus die Wickelbank besteht:

Die Basis bildet eine lackierte Holzplatte ca. 1,90 Meter lang, die früher mal die Schranktür eines alten Schrankes war.
Darauf hab ich dann zwei Aluprofile montiert, die ich auch noch liegen hatte. Die gibts in zig Varianten. Solche Profile sind meist schon das teuerste. Die Böcke zur Aufnahme des Motors und der Rollen hab ich aus demselben Profil gemacht.
Verschiebbar befestigt habe ich die über einfache Montagewinkel und zum Aluprofil passenden Nutsteinen. Die Rollen wurden dann auf Montageblechen befestigt. Die unteren Rollen sind 50 mm Laufrollen aus dem Baumarkt, bei denen ich die vorhandenen schlechten Kugellager (viel zuviel Spiel, nur am Eiern) gegen normale 608er Lager aus Inlinern getauscht habe. Die obere Rolle am Arm besteht nur aus einem solchen 608er Lager, bei dem ich die Lauffläche mit zwei Gummidichtungen bezogen habe. Der Arm selbst besteht auch aus zwei Montageblechen. Auf die einzelnen Schrauben, Muttern, U-Scheiben und Federn gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein, dass gibts alles in gut sortierten Baumärkten oder man hat was Zuhause. Welche Schraube man nun wie lang udn wie dick braucht, ob man die einfach gegenkontert oder doch besser ein Gewinde schneidet, sieht man dann beim Bau der Wickelbank im Einzelfall. Was nicht passt, muss dann eben passend gemacht werden.
Die Garnaufnahme besteht im Grunde aus einer Metallschiene, auf denen mit selbst angefertigten Winkeln eine Aluplatte senkrecht befestigt ist. Durch diese Aluplatte sind dann einfach ein zwei Gewindestangen geschoben und befestigt, auf denen die Garnrollen laufen. Durch Federn und Flügelmuttern wird da die Garnspannung eingestellt. Um einen gleichmäßigen Lauf der Garnrollen zu gewährleisten und einem unbeabsichtigten Ändern der Garnspannung vorzubeugen, wurde zwischen Garnrolle und Feder ein Drucklager hinzugefügt, dass die Drehwirkung der Garnspulen abfängt. Die Garnführung besteht dann aus einem Arm und um auch mal ein paar Wicklungen zurückzudrehen, ohne die Spannung zur verlieren, zusätzlich noch aus einem Federstahldraht.
Die Motoreinheit besteht auch aus einem Winkel, auf dem ein 12 Volt Getriebemotor (gibts günstig bei ebay) angebracht ist. Die Aufnahme ist aus einemeinfachen U-Bügel mit dickerem Gummiband gemacht. Das wird aber noch gegen ein vernünftiges Aufnahmefutter ersetzt (ist noch in der Mache).
Um den Getriebemotor von ca 60 U/min auf unter 10 U/min beim Trocknen regeln zu können, ist eine Motorsteuerung sinnvoll. Man könnte den Motor theoretisch einfach über ein Schaltnetzteil über die Spannung drosseln, dabei verliert der Motor aber sein Drehmoment. Meinen Motor konnte ich so nicht weit genug drosseln, er blieb irgendwann einfach stehen. Im Rutenbauforum gab es dann den Tipp, das mit einer Pulsweitenmodulierung (PWM) zu regeln. Sowas ist auch in einer Bohrmaschine drin, ich hab so einen Bausatz für ein paar € gekauft und die Platine selbst bestückt und gelötet und dann im schwarzen Gehäuse untergebracht. Die Drehzahl kann jetzt über ein Poti stufenlos geregelt werden und der Motor über einen Kippschalter ausgeschaltet oder rechts bzw. links drehend eingeschaltet werden.
Beim Lackieren und Trocknen funktioniert das wunderbar. Theoretsich könnte man auch mit dem Motor wickeln, was mir als Anfänger aber erstmal nicht viel bringt. Ich wickel per Hand. Für später plane ich aber noch ein Fußpedal zum Wickeln mit Motor (ähnlich einer Nähmaschine).
In den nächsten Tagen kommt dann über den Motor noch ein Linienlaser zur genauen Ausrichtung der Ringe und dann hab ich alle meine Vorstellungen erstmal umgesetzt.

Diese lange, nur hingeklatschte, verdrehte "Beschreibung" ist sicherlich nur schwer zu verstehen, deswegen verlinke ich einfach mal den Thread aus dem Rutenbauforum. Da gibts dann auch ein paar Fotos, die verständlicher sind und mehr sagen als tausend Worte. Link: http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=2557
Da kann man dann nach und nach auch die zuerst eingebauten "Fehler" erkennen und wie sie dann letztlich behoben wurden.
Neben "meinem" Thread gibts da noch einge andere schöne Wickelbänke, von denen ich mich inspirieren lassen haben und deren Erbauer mir auch beim Bau meiner Wickelbank sehr viele Tipps gegeben haben.
Überhaupt ist das Forum für jeden Rutenbauinteressierten "die" Addresse im Netz.

Gruß Daniel

PS: Das solls dann hier auch dazu gewesen, sein, die eigentlich Diskussion geht ja um was anderes.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Slotti schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es doch wohl logisch das man zu Fotozwecken immer das Beste Material hergenommen wird oder.


PLUS es gibt solche netten Sachen wie Photoshop, und aufgrund meines Berufes darf ich wohl behaupten, daß es kein Produktbild gibt, an dem nicht wenigstens ein bißchen gedreht wurde.  Manche sind mehr am Computer zusammengebaut, als daß sie noch mit dem ursprünglichen Foto gemein haben.


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

:q das war klar, egal was für ein Bild es gewesen wäre.
Was würdet Ihr denn an dieser Rute(Bild) nun besser machen.

mhh, man kann also an Hand von Fotos keine Aussagen treffen? Das wollte ich Euch zeigen, denn genau das macht Ihr bei den selbstgebauten Ruten von anderen Usern. 

Viel Spaß noch........

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> man kann also an Hand von Fotos keine Aussagen treffen? Das wollte ich Euch zeigen, denn genau das macht Ihr bei den selbstgebauten Ruten von anderen Usern.



Die sind auch weit entfernt davon, professionelle Produktfotos zu sein, bei der jegliche Unzulänglichkeit weggeshoppt wurde. |uhoh:

Kommt dir das nicht seltsam vor, daß der Kork auf solchen Abbildung meistens in etwa soviele Löcher hat, wie der beste Fluorkork, den man überhaupt bekommen kann? bei einer Mittelklasse-Spinnrute?

Sag doch mal was man an dem Erstlingswerk von Transformator (*Hut ab!*) besser machen könnte...


----------



## Algon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sag doch mal was man an dem Erstlingswerk von Transformator (*Hut ab!*) besser machen könnte...


gefällt mir optisch sehr gut, obwohl ja noch nicht viel zu sehen ist. Aber das sagt ja nichts über das gesamt Produkt aus, dazu gehört mehr als das Aussehen...... Aber manche erkennen das ja an Hand von Bildern....

MfG Algon
bin raus................


----------



## flasha (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sportex Kev Sea Spin (besitze ich selber). Aufbauqualität würde ich gerade mal ein "ausreichend" geben. #d Das Ding hat 260 Teuro gekostet... Die Bindungen sind echt fies lackiert, der Kork untere Qualität, Griffe viel zu dick, kopflastig mit 5000er Technium...



Wieso hast du sie dir gekauft, wenn sie ja doch im Endeffekt nichts taugt?!

Und wie lautet nun die Antwort zu der Frage vom TE? Würd mich auch brennend interessieren. 

PS: Gibts eigentlich auch "weisse Blanks" bzw. Ruten die einen haben (außer ABU Fantasista)? Danke!


----------



## taxel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> ok. malsehen was ihr da auszusetzen habt.  Optisch!!!
> 
> http://www.ockert.net/main/pop.php?...main/img/sportex-angelruten/Saphir_7_Zoom.jpg






WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ist das dein ernst? Die kann man nicht besser bauen? Ne schnöde Sportexflitsche? Ausgerechnet die Marke, die schon seit längerem nicht mehr durch Aufbauqualität glänzt oder in D fertigen lässt? Und dazu soll man anhand eines *Produktfotos *Stellung nehmen? Nee, oder...?
> 
> Sportex Tiboron (Topmodell!) hab ich mal gesehen. Ringe total nicht in der Flucht. Sportex Kev Sea Spin (besitze ich selber). Aufbauqualität würde ich gerade mal ein "ausreichend" geben. #d Das Ding hat 260 Teuro gekostet... Die Bindungen sind echt fies lackiert, der Kork untere Qualität, Griffe viel zu dick, kopflastig mit 5000er Technium...
> 
> Also da mußt du schon mit mehr kommen.



Ein sehr schönes Beispiel für verschiedene Ansprüche. 

@ Algon: Du solltest vielleicht akzeptieren, dass andere Angler höhere Ansprüche haben als du. Inzwischen hatte ich keine Stangenrute mehr in der Hand, bei der ich nicht etwas anderes gemacht hätte. Ausschlaggebend für meinen ersten Auftrag über eine Handgebaute war, dass ich keine passende Rute mit uplock montierten Rollenhalter gefunden habe.

Mit meinem Erstling bin ich übrigens mehr als zufrieden. Und der Kritik von Stefan und ein paar anderen Interessierten hat sie auch standgehalten :vik: Nicht das man nicht besser machen könnte ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



flasha schrieb:


> Wieso hast du sie dir gekauft, wenn sie ja doch im Endeffekt nichts taugt?!



Wo habe ich das denn geschrieben, daß die nix taugt?

Erstmal war das bevor ich richtig "infiziert" war. Aus heutiger Sicht hätte ich sie mir nicht mehr gekauft, das geb ich zu, denn für den Preis hätte ich ne Rute bekomen, an der wirklich alles besser gewesen wäre, inkl. Blank (z.B Tusk-Blank 120g WG) und Verarbeitung. 



flasha schrieb:


> Und wie lautet nun die Antwort zu der Frage vom TE? Würd mich auch brennend interessieren.



Ja, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Algon, du kannst dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass alle die hier mitdiskutieren, schon eine Sportexrute in der Hand gehabt haben und durchaus schon mehrere selbst besessen haben. Über die Blank von Sportex muß man eigentlich nicht diskutieren, die sind zweifelsohne gut und fischbar, was allerdings gerade von Sportex in der Premiumklasse angeboten wird z.B. die Tiboron, das ist bezüglich der Aufbauqualität eher bescheiden. Gleiches gilt oftmals, aber nicht immer für die Hochpreiser von Shimano. 

Für handaufgebaute Ruten gibt es für mich gewichtige Gründe. Erst wenn man an der Idee aktiv beteiligt war und die Konstruktion mit Vorschlägen oder in der Diskussion begleitet hat, erst dann kann man verstehen, wie sich kleine Unterschiede im Aufbau stark auswirken. Der kosmetische Aspekt ist sicherlich eine Seite der Medaille, der funktionale Aspekt dabei aber noch viel wichtiger.

Sicherlich hast du recht, wenn man sich die Komponenten anschaut, mit der Aussage, dass allein Kork, Griff, Ringe etc. teurer sind als eine ganze Stangenrute. Wenn man allerdings mit etwas genauerem Blick hinschaut, dann stellt sich die Sache etwas anders dar. Statt Kork hat man nur Korklaminat in der Hand, der Rollenhalter wackelt und die Ringe rosten und sind nicht glatt. Da relativiert sich der günstige Preis etwas.

Das zweite Aspekt ist das Handmades oftmal viel spezialisierter sind als Ruten von der Stange.


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sag doch mal was man an dem Erstlingswerk von Transformator (*Hut ab!*) besser machen könnte...



Ich weiß es, ich weiß es......:q und zwar war die längere Wicklung am Überschub auf dem Foto alles andere als perfekt. Die hätte noch ein bisschen weiter an die Knate vom Blank gesollt. Deswegen ist die gestern Abend auch noch runtergeflogen und kommt nun neu.

Danke für das viele Lob, aber meine Rute hier als Beispiel für ein gelungenes Erstlingswerk zu nehmen, ist noch etwas früh, da sie noch lange nicht fertig ist. Da kann noch einiges in die Hose gehen. Wollte damit nur zeigen, dass auch die ersten Wicklungen im Leben bei einem Neuling durchaus verwendbar aussehen können.
Besser wären einige komplett abgeschlossene Erstlingswerke gewesen, aber wie vorhing schon jemand sagte, wusste ich nicht, ob die Erbauer dieser Rutenm mit einer Verlinkung einverstanden gewesen wären, deswegen habe ich es gelassen.

Diese ganze Diskussion finde ich persönlich fast überflüssig. Es gibt gute und schlechte Ruten , egal ob Handmade oder von der Stange.
Irgendwo in Asien sitzt ja auch kein Gott, der die Stangenruten vom Himmel wirft. Da sitzt genauso wie beim kleinen Hobby-Rutenbauer daheim ein Mensch, der sein Handwerk eben besser oder schlechter versteht, ich glaube kaum, dass die Stangenruten großartig maschinell gefertigt werden. Im Grunde sind die also auch Handmade und das sind definitv keine "studierten" Rutenbauer in so einem Unternehmen. Das sind auch nur angelernte Niedriglohnkräfte, die das tun, was man ihnen von oben sagt.
Die verwendeten Materialien sind auch nicht anders.....die Blanks von Stangenruten sind eben auch besser oder schlechter und eignen sich für bestimmte Zwecke oder eben nicht, die Blanks werden auch nur zugekauft. Genauso ist es bei Handmade-Ruten, da bekommste im Grunde ähnliche oder aber sogar dieselben Blanks zu kaufen.
Alles andere an der Rute ist doch auch mehr oder weniger von der Stangen, wenn man sich die Griffstücke jetzt nicht selbst anfertigt. Kork bekommste bei Handmade in der Regel wesentlich besseren, wenn man ihn denn möchte. Duplon ist gleich. Rollenhalter und Ringe sind doch in den meisten Fällen auch keine anderen, wie man sie an Stangenruten bekommt. Zierringe etc. spielen keine Rolle. Die Einzelteile bekommt man doch in versch. Qualitäten, da ist für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei.

Unterschiede kann man also quasi nur durch die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten und die Aufbauqualität machen. Für mich persönlich ist die Möglichkeit, die Komponenten möglichst individuell zusammenstellen zu können ein großer Vorteil. Beim Aufbau selbst hängts natürlich vom Können des jeweiligen ab, dass kann man doch selbst völlig frei steuern. Die Grifflänge etc. gestalte ich nach meinen Vorstellungen, optisch gestalte ich das nach meinem Gustus.
Für mich ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Verarbeitungsqualität, die ja auch von mir abhängig ist. Geb ich mir Mühe und mach ich ne Wicklung notfalls zwei- oder dreimal neu, bis sie perfekt ist....hängt halt von mir ab. Da hat der schlecht bezahlte Asiate garkeine Lust zu....der wird wahrscheinlich nach Stückzahl bezahlt.......wenn da die Wicklung irgendwo ne kleine Lücke hat, die Ringe nicht in FLucht sind oder der Winding Check schief verklebt ist, ist dem das egal....der sieht die Rute wahrscheinlich nie wieder. Und das sowas selbst bei etwas teureren Stangenruten zu finden ist, ist keine Vermutung, sonden definitiv Fakt.

Die einzigen "Nachteile" beim Selbstbau sind für mich die mangelnde Garantie für den Aufbau und das Risiko, dass was schief geht. Und eben die Arbeit, die ich persönlich aber nicht als Nachteil, sondern als riesengroßen Spaß ansehe.

Bei Angelruten gibts doch auch nicht unbedingt nur gut und schlecht....ich kenne Leute, die finden ne Rute mit einem sehr kurzen Griff sehr gut, weil sie kurze Arme haben. Für mich wäre diese Rute schlecht, während meine Grifflänge für den anderen schlecht wäre.
Deswegen kann ich Selbstbauer ebenso verstehen wie z.B. Algon, der lieber was von der Stange kauft. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass es dem späteren Nutzer gefällt.
Genauso könnten wir uns hier darüber streiten, ob nun die Farbe blau oder rot schöner ist.....|uhoh:


----------



## KHof (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Hallo!

Transformator, pass bei der Lackierung der langen Bindung am Überschub gut!! auf. So lange Wicklungen werden gerne wellig wenn die letzte Lackschicht etwas dick ausfällt.
Das macht zwar nix, aus einem halben Meter ist das nicht zu erkennen kann man aber mit einer Extraschicht vermeiden.

Wär schon schade für die erstklassige Arbeit.

Klaus


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



Algon schrieb:


> ja und, wieviel Ruten muß man den jetzt bauen bis sie einem passt?



Mir passt meine erste. Klar gibt es da was besser zu machen. Aber wenn ich mir die Cheetah von meinem Bruder ansehe, kann ich wenigstens behaupten, dass meine Wicklungen alle vollständig mit Lack beschichtet sind. Die Cheetah hat echt mies lackiere Bindungen, und das bei knappe 300 Euro Listenpreis. 



Algon schrieb:


> Hat ein Rohblank, nicht andere Eigenschaften als nacher die aufgebaute Rute?



Ja. Ich würde sagen der aufgebaute Blank wird "langsamer" und ist nichtmehr so giftig. Ob das nun auf alle zutrifft weiß ich nicht, aber bei meinen zwei bisherig aufgebauten konnte ich das beobachten. 



Algon schrieb:


> ok. malsehen was ihr da auszusetzen habt. Optisch!!!
> 
> http://www.ockert.net/main/pop.php?...main/img/sportex-angelruten/Saphir_7_Zoom.jpg



Die Ringe sehen "billig" aus. Scheint ne graue Einlage zu sein. Da würde ich als erstes ein Blick drauf werfen, wenn mir sowas in die Hand kommt. Die Fuji SiC (besten Einlagen, so wie ich bisher die Bilder gesehen habe und Härteangaben im US Forum) wären schwarz, Titaniumrahmen wären auch nicht so silber. 
Aber sowas müsste man sich live anschauen.


----------



## danny.circle (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

@slotti: mir fehlt für fast nichts die geduld,hab mir bisher knapp 50% meiner wobbler und ähnlichem selbst gebaut und habfür meinen ersten 10 std. gebraucht... und ich habs nich auf gegeben...macht mir immernoch spass und dass eszeit kostet is  mir egal...


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Ich habe mir 1998 eine Fliegenrute bauen lassen. 
Hat zwar richtig Geld gekostet aber sie liegt in der Hand... traumhaft. Sie sieht heute noch aus wie neu. Natürlich pflegt man so ein schönes Teil auch.

Ps.: Ein guter Rohling muss es sein! Wie bei dem Fundament eines Hauses, sagte mir der Rutenbauer.#6


----------



## Jol (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Der Rutenbausatz, den ich mir bei CMW gekauft habe, hat zwar zusammen mit lack, bindegarn etc. nur 60€ gekostet, aber es ist trotzdem eine super Rute (Bausatz Twister 3). Ich habe mir diesen günstigen Bausatz gekauft, da es meine erste Rute war, die ich jemals selbst gebaut habe.
Aber ich kann diesen Blank nur empfehlen. Man kann sich zwar kaum vorstellen, dass man für 40€ einen blank, griff, rollenhalter und Ringsatz bekommt. Aber es geht! 
Das ist mit Abstand die beste Spinnrute, was die Aktion, das Gewicht, und die Wurfeigenschaften angeht, die ich zu Hause stehen habe.
Es kann eine Menge beim Rutenbau schiefgehen, daher würde ich einem Anfänger nicht empfehlen sich einen Blank bzw. einen Bausatz jenseits der 130€ zu kaufen.
Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## danny.circle (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

hab mir doch andere ringe rausgesucht ein LC+LDB mix von fuji,is günstiger und multi tauglich


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



danny.circle schrieb:


> hab mir doch andere ringe rausgesucht ein LC+LDB mix von fuji,is günstiger und multi tauglich



Die hab ich auch auf einer Rute. Plane da ein, dass du lieber 2-3 Ringe mehr kaufst. Nach dem Schema von Fuji gehören auf eine 1.80 Rute ich glaube 12+1 oder 13+1 Ringe nach der LC/LDB Beringung. Ich hab auf meiner 5'8" 10+1 Ringe (3 LC und 7 LDB + MNST).


----------



## danny.circle (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

is 9+1,  EMNST5-(1.8) ELDBSG4.5Jx3, 5.0J, 5.5J, ELCSG6, 8, 10, 12M müste gehn.


----------



## discobarsch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

hallo zusammmen,
ich habe jetzt auch für mich den entschluss gefasst mir eine spinnrute selber zu bauen. ich bin aber noch auf der suche nach entsprechender literatur also ein buch das ich als leitfaden beim bauen benutzen kann.
kennt hier jemand ein entsprechendes buch? irgendeine empfehlung?

...und da ich beim ersten versuch nicht gleich einen teuren high-end-blank nehmen möchte (wer weiss ob das beim ersten mal alles so gelingt) wären adressen wo ich b-ware blanks (lackfehler oder ähnliches) bekomme sehr hilfreich für mich!

danke schon mal, gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Blinker-Sondeft "Rutenbau" von Christian Weckesser, kostet bei ihm im Shop 8€, einfach mitbestellen wenn Du einen Bausatz bestellst...

Er hat einige günstige Bausätze im Sortiment mit denen Du sicher nix falschmachst und bei denen das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis echt in Ordnung ist. Die Twister-Bausätze für ~40€ waren bei vielen der Anfang...

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Bausatz Twister 2-5703/


----------



## discobarsch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

hab mir gestern den twister3 bausatz bei cmw bestellt. die haben das blinker sonderheft leider nicht mehr!
hat das hier vielleicht jemand doppelt oder brauch seins nicht mehr? wer seins für kleines geld abzugeben hätte kann sich ja vielleicht per PN bei mir melden.
danke im vorraus
gruss


----------



## Bellyboater (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Hast ne PN...


----------



## discobarsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

hallo,
nachdem der erste versuch mir selber eine rute zu bauen (relativ) erfolgreich beendet ist bin ich jetzt auf der suche nach einem geeigneten Blank für mein neues projekt:

spinnrute zum angeln vom bellyboat
länge: 210cm-240cm
wurfgewicht: bis 40g
aktion: fast (med-fast ist auch noch ok)
preis: bis 100€
schön leicht und dünn sollte der Blank natürlich auch noch sein!

ich weiss das das natürlich kaum alles unter einen hut zu kriegen ist (vor allem mit der preisvorstellung)!
ich bin aber für jeden vorschlag dankbar auch wenn er von meinen angaben abweicht, bin wie gesagt für jede anregung ofen!

hat jemand einen tip für mich?

danke im vorraus


----------



## danny.circle (8. März 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

keiner da,der sich zur beringung von 9+1 äussern kann?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. März 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Die kurzen EST-Blanks sind Hammer, denke mal die 30g-Version in 8' könnte passen!

Kurz, knackig - echt ein sehr schöner Blank!


----------



## Margaux (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*



danny.circle schrieb:


> *Blank RX 7  3-teilig Rainshadow,1,89m,20-100g*



Was mich nach all der Diskussion interessieren würde, wie nun die Bewertung dieses Blanks ausfällt. Danke!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Wirste von dem wohl zunächst nicht erfahren.

Der Blank ist ein ganz schöner Knüppel.
Ich würde ihn eher mit 120 g. angeben oder evtl. auch mehr.


----------



## Margaux (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: rute selber bauen/bauen lassen*

Hab' schon gesehen, daß der gesperrt ist. Wenn der Knüppel zu hart ist, und nicht mindestens eine feinfühlige Spitze hat, ist er wohl eher nichts für mich...


----------

